# Finished Turkey Legs, liquid looks pink



## jiju1943 (Nov 21, 2018)

I am smoking some really large turkey legs. I have taken 6 of the legs off the smoker at 170 degrees IT. When I pulled the temp probe out liquid spurted out, what has me concerned is the fluid looks a little pink. I am smoking at 225 degrees and they have been smoking for about 5 hours. I did use paprika and cayenne pepper in the rub. Is this normal or is the turkey not done?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Isn't dark meat to reach 180 degree's??



Yes, 180 is considered safe for dark meat.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

My Chart says 165° is Safe Temp, but 170° to 180° is more Tender.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Nov 21, 2018)

The safe temp for dark and light meat is the same. However, many folks don't like the texture of dark meat when cooked to only 165F. As for pink juices, as long as the meat has reached 165, it's safe.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 21, 2018)

I've learned that white meat goes to 165℉. Some say 170℉, but that seems overdone. Dark meat goes to 180℉. The bones around the joints sometimes stay pink when you smoke, even when the meat is done. Juices should run clear.


----------



## jiju1943 (Nov 21, 2018)

That is a relief, I had wrapped the legs with tin foil and placed in a cooler, they are still hot to the touch so I returned them to the smoker still wrapped and will bring them back to 180 this time. They are supper juicy though. 

Should I turn the smoker temps up or leave at 225?

It really scares me to think someone is going to get sick off something I fix. Thanks fellows, I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

jiju1943 said:


> That is a relief, I had wrapped the legs with tin foil and placed in a cooler, they are still hot to the touch so I returned them to the smoker still wrapped and will bring them back to 180 this time. They are supper juicy though.
> 
> Should I turn the smoker temps up or leave at 225?
> 
> It really scares me to think someone is going to get sick off something I fix. Thanks fellows, I do appreciate your help.




If you want crispy Skin, turn it up to 325° to finish, unless you have an MES, then turn it to 275° MAX.

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 21, 2018)

I'd turn the temp up to get the white meat done faster so it doesn't dry out. No fat or collagen to break down and moisturize the meat. Pull at 160℉ bc it'll carryover cook to 165℉ after you pull it as it rests.


----------



## bregent (Nov 21, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Juices should run clear.



That's certainly not necessary. From the USDA Food Safety Site:
_*
Tip 3: Use a meat thermometer.*_

The only way to determine if a turkey (or any meat, poultry or seafood) is cooked is to check its internal temperature with a food thermometer. A whole turkey should be checked in three locations: the innermost part of the thigh, the innermost part of the wing and the thickest part of the breast. Your thermometer should register 165°F in all three of these places. *The juices rarely run clear at this temperature, and when they do the bird is often overcooked. *Using the food thermometer is the best way to ensure your turkey is cooked, but not overdone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I'd turn the temp up to get the white meat done faster so it doesn't dry out. No fat or collagen to break down and moisturize the meat. Pull at 160℉ bc it'll carryover cook to 165℉ after you pull it as it rests.




When I Smoke at 220°--225°, I never have 5° of carryover. Maybe 2 or 3°.

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 21, 2018)

bregent said:


> That's certainly not necessary. From the USDA Food Safety Site:
> _*
> Tip 3: Use a meat thermometer.*_
> 
> The only way to determine if a turkey (or any meat, poultry or seafood) is cooked is to check its internal temperature with a food thermometer. A whole turkey should be checked in three locations: the innermost part of the thigh, the innermost part of the wing and the thickest part of the breast. Your thermometer should register 165°F in all three of these places. *The juices rarely run clear at this temperature, and when they do the bird is often overcooked. *Using the food thermometer is the best way to ensure your turkey is cooked, but not overdone.



The temp has the final say. Juices run clear was the classic advice. Suppose that was before digital probes and science.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 21, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> When I Smoke at 220°--225°, I never have 5° of carryover. Maybe 2 or 3°.
> 
> Bear



If you pull and wrap, it can go up by 5 or 10 degrees. I guess it depends on the meat. A larger, thicker piece of meat would hold more heat and have a greater increase in its temperature. A thinner piece of meat has more surface area and would lose heat faster, so something like brisket or something smaller might not keep cooking as much.


----------



## jiju1943 (Nov 21, 2018)

My smoker will get pretty high. I converted my Smokey Mt charcoal smoker to an electric with a household oven temp control a few years back, then insulated it and wrapped the total outside with aluminum. These legs look like they came off an Emu, I kid you not, they are huge. Had I known they were that large I would not have bought them. The IT right now is 174. I have checked these with three different digital thermometers and they all read the same so I know it isn't the wrong reading.
I really do appreciate all of your help, thank you.


----------



## jiju1943 (Nov 21, 2018)

Whew, finally all legs are at or slightly above 180 in all parts of the legs. My smoker is a mess, I didn't notice the pan that catches the drippings was too full, it is only an inch deep anyway.

I will rewarm in the morning in the bags in warm water about 140 degrees. Does this sound about right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> If you pull and wrap, it can go up by 5 or 10 degrees. I guess it depends on the meat. A larger, thicker piece of meat would hold more heat and have a greater increase in its temperature. A thinner piece of meat has more surface area and would lose heat faster, so something like brisket or something smaller might not keep cooking as much.




All of the Prime Ribs I've smoked at 220° have only carried-over 3° or less---Usually 1° or 2°.
Because 220° isn't a whole lot higher than 140°, so there isn't enough heat on the outside to encourage the inside to rise.
That's why my Prime Ribs have ZERO gray meat around the outside. Pure Pink from Bark to Bark.

It's much different than when you use 350° or more cooking Temp.

Mine all look like this:
*Prime Rib Calendar (14 Smoked Prime Ribs)*


Bear


----------



## bregent (Nov 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Because 220° isn't a whole lot higher than 140°, so there isn't enough heat on the outside to encourage the inside to rise.



Exactly. Carryover is just the equalization of the temperature gradients within the food. The bigger the difference between food temp and cook temp, the bigger the effect. I see very little when cooking at 225 as well.

But thickness is also a factor, cause the thicker it is, the bigger the gradient.


----------



## jiju1943 (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Thanksgiving has come and gone, all was good thanks to the fellows here, thank you all.

Jim


----------

